# Bleeding question?



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

I have had m/c in the past (all early, like this one) and I bled for a week (this was before my son).

This time I only bled for 2 days. Is that normal? I started spotting on Weds night and it got heavy/clotty quick.......for about 4 hours it was heavy/clotty. Then it got lighter and lighter the next day and today it is gone. Is this normal?


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

First, I want to say how sorry I am that you are going through this.









I'm not going to be much help. I hope someone else has better info for you, but I did want to respond. I have never heard of bleeding lasting such a short time, except after a D&C, but that doesn't mean it's not normal. I do know it is possible to stop bleeding then to begin to bleed again in order to pass another piece of placenta or whatever else. I don't know if your doc is monitoring your hormone levels to be sure everything has been passed, but if not, my doc told me to chart my basal body temp. It was elevated right after the m/c (as in a pg woman), but got lower and lower as my body returned to a non-pregnant state. This can confirm that the uterus is empty. I hope I help even a tiny bit, if only with a







.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Thank you. It picked back up again. I did take 2 more pregnancy tests and the first one was super faint and second was negative so I know the hcg is leaving. I have been temping too and the temp has gone low already. Thanks for the info!


----------

